# army swap H: space marine ... W: orks , chaos space marines and fw renegade militia



## ofernandez90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just been getting kinda bored playing with space marine (raven guard ) and was hoping to trade it off for another army ( mainly looking for chaos space marine, orks , or even afwrenegade militia army )with about equal value but im open up for offershere is a list on what i have in my army its partly painted or primed

shadow captain shrike
SHADOW CAPTAIN KORVYDAE
chaplain with sword and jumpack
5 men stern guard squadx 3 combi melta
14 x space marine with bolter
space marine with flamer
space marine with melta
space marine with plasma
5 men scout sniper squad with missile launcher
3x space marine seg with combi flamer , melta , and plasma '
12 assault marines with 2 flamers
2x stormtalon gunship
storm raven
'3x drop pods
raven guard transfer sheet

just pm with a list of what you got and will see from there


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This belongs in the Trading area. 

Moved.


----------



## ofernandez90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh sorry thanks for moving it


----------

